# Fireing Subs into a box



## 83Cutlass (Jan 30, 2003)

Can anyone give me any advise on fireing subs into an enclosure instead of out of one? I heard 3 Audiobahn 1505s reverse fireing into small boxes in a ford explorer, and it was loud. But don't know what the prosand cons of this would be.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

The only difference is that you won't have to deduct from the air space taken up by the subs. But if you do a good job with the design, it could look really pimp.


----------



## 91lacdeville (May 21, 2002)

you will have to wire the subs out of phase. - to + and + to -


----------



## 83Cutlass (Jan 30, 2003)

Thanks.


----------



## Hi-Rola (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 91lacdeville_@Jun 13 2003, 04:43 PM
> *you will have to wire the subs out of phase. - to + and + to -*


 y?


----------



## 83Cutlass (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hi-Rola+Jun 13 2003, 09:39 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hi-Rola @ Jun 13 2003, 09:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--91lacdeville_@Jun 13 2003, 04:43 PM
> *you will have to wire the subs out of phase.  - to + and + to -*


y?[/b][/quote]
Cause when you fire them into the box, you are reversing the phase of the speaker. Normal phase pushes a speaker forward, 180 degrees out (faceing in the box) would make the speaker fire backwards.


----------



## 83Cutlass (Jan 30, 2003)

One more thing, if you had the speakers fireing into the box, and didn't revers the speaker wire, your sub would fire opisite direction of the rest of your speaker (eg. 6x9s, 3-1/2s and so on) and would cancel them out. In return, your components would cancel out your sub also.


----------



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 83Cutlass_@Jun 13 2003, 07:55 PM
> *One more thing, if you had the speakers fireing into the box, and didn't revers the speaker wire, your sub would fire opisite direction of the rest of your speaker (eg. 6x9s, 3-1/2s and so on) and would cancel them out. In return, your components would cancel out your sub also.*


 Most people's 6x9's and 3 1/2"s don't play sub bass frequencies.  Cancellation is not the issue. Group delay is....


----------



## 83Cutlass (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JeremyD+Jun 13 2003, 11:17 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JeremyD @ Jun 13 2003, 11:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--83Cutlass_@Jun 13 2003, 07:55 PM
> *One more thing, if you had the speakers fireing into the box, and didn't revers the speaker wire, your sub would fire opisite direction of the rest of your speaker (eg. 6x9s, 3-1/2s and so on) and would cancel them out. In return, your components would cancel out your sub also.*


Most people's 6x9's and 3 1/2"s don't play sub bass frequencies.  Cancellation is not the issue. Group delay is....[/b][/quote]
I learn something new everyday. :biggrin:


----------



## Acrophobia2587 (Aug 6, 2003)

me 2


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JeremyD+Jun 13 2003, 11:17 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JeremyD @ Jun 13 2003, 11:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--83Cutlass_@Jun 13 2003, 07:55 PM
> *One more thing, if you had the speakers fireing into the box, and didn't revers the speaker wire, your sub would fire opisite direction of the rest of your speaker (eg. 6x9s, 3-1/2s and so on) and would cancel them out. In return, your components would cancel out your sub also.*


Most people's 6x9's and 3 1/2"s don't play sub bass frequencies.  Cancellation is not the issue. Group delay is....[/b][/quote]
Oh man Jeremy went with the Group Delay. Nice.


----------

